# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا >  C#‎  یا JAVA

## ali_m_83

با سلام خدمت دوستان
من تازه با این سایت اشنا شده ام از بحثاش خوشم اومده 
خب غرض از مزاحمت , من تو منجلابی پر از شک و شبهه و تردید گیر کردم فکر میکنم گره کارم دست شما دوستان است.
من خودم البته نمیشه گفت برنامه نویس بلاخره با php کار میکنم.
میخوام بین C#‎ وJAVA یکی رو انتخاب کنم نمیدونم کدومشونو انتخاب کنم.
البته اطلاعاتی در مورد جاوا ندارم نمیدونم اصلا به درد میخوره یا نه.
چون مرجع و منبع درمورد جاوا پیدا نکردم و کسایی که این کاره باشن کمه مجبورا .net رو گرفتم و چند روزی است که باهش کار میکنم ولی زیاد خوشم نیومد 
میخوام دوستان تکلیف منو مشخص کنند که C#‎ رو ادامه بدم یا برم دنبال JAVA .
البته یکی از دلایلی که .net رو گرفتم این بود که نمیدونم هر چیزی که با C#‎  هم میشه درست کرد با جاوا هم میشه درست کرد مثل(برنامه های exe) یا فقط اپلت ؟؟؟؟
اگه چیز خنده داری گفتم  دوستان ببخشند از بیسوادیه دیگه 
 دارم تو این منجلاب خفه میشم کمکم کنید.
پیشاپیش ممنون از جوابتون.

----------


## omid_ah61

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیزم !
دوست عزیز میخواستم یه چیز جالب بهتون بگم 
فکر میکنید سورس برنامه های .net و C#‎ چی ؟
خوب من بهتون میگم 
ماکروسافت در سال فکر میکنم 2000 سورس جاوا رو از شرکت سان با قیمت 2000000000 دلار خریداری و سپس شروع به ساخت برنامه های #c و net. ها نمود 
با این توضیح شما حالا میدونید که باید کدوم برنامه نویسیس رو دنبال کنید .

----------


## unix_svr4

دوست عزیزمآقای omid_ah61 آیا شما مطمئن هستید که مایکروسافت در سال 2000 سورس جاوا را خریده؟؟؟از دوستانی که چیزی می دونند خواهش می کنم جواب بدهند. برای من مهم است که بدانم آیا این موضوع واقعیت دارد؟؟؟متشکرم.

----------


## handinux

خوب فکر نمی کنم همچین چیزی صحت داشته باشد ولی به هر حال در اینکه #C یک کپی ابلهانه از جاوا است هیچ تردیدی نیست!جاوا وقتی ظهور کرد جدا در زندگی بشر تغییر ایجاد کرد و توانست کاربرد خیلی از چیزها را راحتتر کند.اما مایکروثافت چی؟! با آن زبان مسخره اش که فقط و فقط برای جنگ با جاوا ساخته شد هیچ کار نویی انجام نداد. البته  اینکه C#‎ در چند سال اخیر کاربر برای خودش پیدا کرده را نمی شود انکارکرد.اما بیایید کمی دقت کنیم.چه کسانی سی شارپ کار می کنند؟؟ به جرات می توان گفت اکثر کسانی که با این مضخرف کار می کنند کسانی هستند که از VB به آن مهاجرت کرده اند.همان زبانی که برنامه نویسانش عادت کردند مثل جورچین اشیا را drag drop کنند و دیگر هیچ! حتی از C#‎ هم نمی توانند درست استفاده کنند. یادم هست یک تاپیکی بود در سایت Technotux.org که فکر می کنم دوست عزیزمان unix_svr4 آن را زده بود.نگاهی به آن بیاندازید.

----------


## handinux

راستی یک زمانی خودم هم VB کار بودم D: اما وقتی با جاوا آشنا شدم فهمیدم شی گرایی و لذت برنامه نویسی یعنی چی!

----------


## mojtaba_java

:لبخند: با سلام
C#‎ و جاوا تقریبا ساختار یکسانی دارند. اگه شما یکی را فرا بگیرید تقریبا دیگری را نیز فرا گرفته اید.
در جاوا تقریبا پیشرفته تر از سی # می باشد و نواقص آن را برطرف نموده یعنی یه جورایی کاملتره. مثلا اشاره گر به آن معنی دیگر ندارد .
حال اگه زبان شما خوب است و حوصله و توانتان زیاد بهتره جاوا را یاد بگیری .

----------


## javaphantom

#C کاریکاتور Java
اگر می تونستم #C روی لینوکس اجرا کنم شاید بعضی جاها هم از بدل بجای اصل استفاده می کردم. :قهقهه:  :شیطان:

----------


## fkohantorabi

> میخوام بین C#‎ وJAVA یکی رو انتخاب کنم نمیدونم کدومشونو انتخاب کنم.


ببین یاد گیری کدومشون برات آسانتره. با توجه به اینکه php کار کردی شاید بتوانی راحت تر با جاوا کنار بیای چون در بعضی موارد شباحت syntax یی دارن. بحثهای اینکه C#‎ کپی جاوا زیاد مهم نیست و هر دو زبان الان شتاب لازم رو گرفتن و مفید هستند. یک مطلب دیگری که هست اینکه بازار کاری این دوتا زبان تو شهری که تو زندگی می کنی چطوره. به هر حال آخر خط می خوای یجوری از اینا پول هم در بیاری. 


فرزاد-

----------


## anubis_ir

> #C کاریکاتور Java
> اگر می تونستم #C روی لینوکس اجرا کنم شاید بعضی جاها هم از بدل بجای اصل استفاده می کردم.


تو می‌تونی.
http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page

----------


## javaphantom

> تو می‌تونی.
> http://www.mono-project.com/Main_Page


دوست عزیز من می دونم که کلی شبیه ساز توی linux هست که بتونی توش فایل های exe یا مربوط به ویندوز نسب کنی

اما همه ما می دونیم در جاوا چیزی هست به نام jvm یا همان  java virtual machine 
کار این بابا چیه اینکه که محیطی برای runtime برای باینری کد های جاوا
اما #C هم از این معقوله خودش رو مستثنا نکرده و طبق معمول تقلید و  این حرفا.
اومده چیرو درست کرده CLR یا همان Common Language Runtime یا همان virtual machine ی هست که برای  #C هست اما من به جرات می گم که CLR همان windows هست برای اینکه ماکروسافت انحصار طلب هیچ وقت نمی یاد این محیط اجراییش رو توی سیستم عاملهای دیگه بده
خودت یکم بیشتر فکر کن ببین من چی گفتم.
من خودم دارای مدرک  MCSD من تعصبی روی این دو معقوله ندارم ولی با این محصول خیلی خوب آشنا هستم. خیلی جاها استاندارد خودشو داره که فقط بخواد بگه که من تقلید نکردم ولی خوب ضعیفه شما هم میله خودت برو با #C کار کن. از من به شما نصیحت به این محیطهای شبیه سازم زیاد اطمینان نکن و اینو بدون اگر ماکروسافت خودش بخواد مثل آدم می یاد محصولاتش رو به همه جا ارائه می ده. آخه اون موقع دیگه ماکروسافت نیست

----------


## razavi_university

مقایسه تقریبا کاملی بین #C  و جاوا از دیدگاه ویکی پدیا

مقایسه از نظر شرکت SUN

مقایسه کدینگ

از دیدگاه Oreily

از دیدگاه ماکروسافت

و از همه مهمتر از دیدگاه مالی و مکانی :
اگر می‌خواهید در ایران بمانید و پول در آورید سی‌شارپ بهترین گزینه است.
اگر قصد مهاجرت دارید  آنطرف بهترین بازار را جاوا و PHP دارند.

البته به شرط حرفه‌ای شدن(به معنای واقعی) در هر کدام، شما دستمزد خود را تعیین می‌کنید (نه مشتری و نه مکان)
اینها صرفا نظر شخصی است :لبخند:

----------


## javaphantom

> مقایسه تقریبا کاملی بین #C  و جاوا از دیدگاه ویکی پدیا
> 
> مقایسه از نظر شرکت SUN
> 
> مقایسه کدینگ
> 
> از دیدگاه Oreily
> 
> از دیدگاه ماکروسافت
> ...


در صورتی که بخواهیم از لحاظ آکادمیک و علمی زبانها را مقایسه کنیم جاوا ۱۰۰٪ یک زبان علمی با قابلیت های بالایی می باشد. از نظر بازار هم اگر بخواهیم به این موضوع نگاه کنیم باید اعتراف کنم که بله در ایران اکثر پروژه ها با #C یا با VB نوشته می شه اما در صورت حساس بودن کار و در ابعاد بزرگ مانند برنامه های سازمانی یا همان enterprise محصولات microsoft هیچ حرفی برای گفتن ندارند. هزینه ای که در یک پروژه سازمانی در نظر گرفته می شه چه برای ساخت و تولید و چه برای نگهداری و به روز رساندن آن به مراتب سنگین تر و بیشتر هست تا برای یک سری application های ساده و معمولی.

----------


## razavi_university

در پروژه‌های بزرگ چون بحث کارایی و سرعت هم پیش می‌اید، و این برنامه‌ها عمدتا باید بر روی یک سیستم خاص اجرا شوند. نه از جاوا استفاده میشه نه از دات نت. در اونها مثلا از MFC استفاده می‌کنند تا کارایی برنامه حفظ شود

----------


## javaphantom

> در پروژه‌های بزرگ چون بحث کارایی و سرعت هم پیش می‌اید، و این برنامه‌ها عمدتا باید بر روی یک سیستم خاص اجرا شوند. نه از جاوا استفاده میشه نه از دات نت. در اونها مثلا از MFC استفاده می‌کنند تا کارایی برنامه حفظ شود


اینم از اون حرفها بود که فقط در مقابل حرف من چیزی گفته باشی.
در تمام پروژه ها چون هزینه می شه مسئله کارائی و سرعت قابل اهمیت است و خیلی چیزهای دیگر از جمله امنیت. اما اینکه باید با چی و چگونه این پروژه انجام بشه باز بر می گرده به معمار نرم افزار تیم مهندسی و خیلی عوامل دیگه. اینکه در چه محیطی و با چه تکنولوژی صورت بگیره. بله در ایران این مسئله وجود داره چون طرف #C بلده براش فرقی نمی کنه همه چیز رو با #C می خواد پیاده سازی کنه بدون اینکه بدون تکنولوژی دیگری هم وجود داره. اصلا وقت نمی زاره که بره مطالعه کنه و از اون بدتر اینکه که کارشم درست بلد نیست. این آماری که شما آوردید به هیچ عنوان رسمی نیست و غیر قابل استناد هست.
من در مقایسه Net. با جاوا چنین اظهار کردم که جاوا یک زبان کاملا علمی با قابلیتهای بسیار بالا هست و #C نسخه تقلید شده و تحریف شده و همچنان انحصاری هست که سعی کرده اصول زبان برنامه سازی جاوا رو تقلید کنه.
برای اثبات حرفهام به کتاب 
programming Languages Design and implementation 
نوشته : Terrence W.Prat , Marvin V.Zelkowitz این کتاب کاملا بی طرف هست و در دانشگاها در حال تدریس است. توی ایران رو که مطمعنم.
توی این کتاب به شما می گه که یک زبان خوب باید چه خاصیتهایی داشته باشه و این خواص در زبانها چگونه پیاده سازی می شه. شما بعد از مطالعه این کتاب که می دونم مطالعه هم نخواهید کرد تازه برید سراغ یک کتاب در مورد java که من آخرین نسخه نوشته شده کتاب Core Java ویرایش هشتم آن را پیشنهاد می کنم یا هر ویرایش قدیمی تر و با سر فصلهای کتاب بالا که گفتم مقایسه کنید اون موقعه متوجه می شید که چرا جاوا الان بالاترین مرتبه برای پیاده سازی در اکثر پروژهای سازمانی را در بر گرفته.
من مطمعن هستم که اگر شما با جاوا آشنا و کار کرده بودید اون موقع متوجه می شدید که قدرت و قابلیت این زبان که روز به روز در حال همه گیر شدن در جهان هست -نه ایران. ایران کارش خیلی درستر از این حرفاست- غیر قابل انکار هست و بحث MFC رو جرات نیم کردید بیان کنید.
اما MFC یا همان Microsoft Foundation Class Library این بخش هم کاملا انحصاری و مربوط به windows و ماکروسافت هست. من به هیچ عنوان لازم نمی دونم که اون را به چالش بکشم چون کاریست بی فایده هرکسی دوست داره وقتش رو بریزه دور به سراغش ولی مطالعه در موردش بد نیست. اما اینکه فرمودید مثلا MFC برای پروژه های بزرگ هست می شه لطف کنید بگید اول از همه یک پروژه بزرگ چیه و چه ریسکهایی داره و مثلا MFC چه جوری می تونه کمک کنه برای کاهش ریسکها و یک پیاده سازی درست؟ و این امار رو از کجا آوردید مثلا؟
من همیشه به دوستان و همکاران می گم که اگر بیلی بدونه توی  ایران چقدر طرفدار داره تمام تحریم هایی رو که ایران کرده با خجالت باز می کنه.
من در صورتی با شما ادامه بحث خواهم داد که شما اول از همه برید حداقل یک مطالعه یک ماهه در مورد خود جاوا داشته باشید  که می دونم بازم نخواهید کرد و تکنولوژی های آن و همچنین کاربردهای آن و شرکتهای IT ی که دارن این محصول رو پشتیبانی می کنند و چرا این محصول رو؟ چرا رو  Python مثلا وقت نگذاشتند یا زبان دیگری؟
بعد از آن بصورت مستدل با ذکر کتاب نه سایت یا وبلاگ دوستون که در مورد و فواید فلان زبان نوشته من وارد بحث می شم. قضاوت کار رو تا اینجا می زارم به عهده باقی دوستان

----------


## razavi_university

راست میگی 
من اطلاعات کمی در مورد جاوا دارم ولی با مطالعه برمی‌گردم و ثابت میکنم . . .

----------


## handinux

جاوا حرف اول را در Enterprise می زند و این چیز مخفی ای نیست.هیچ رقیبی هم تا کنون برایش پیدا نشده.چه خوب چه بد تنها انتخاب است!

----------


## hamed_gibago

> خوب فکر نمی کنم همچین چیزی صحت داشته باشد ولی به هر حال در اینکه #C یک کپی ابلهانه از جاوا است هیچ تردیدی نیست!جاوا وقتی ظهور کرد جدا در زندگی بشر تغییر ایجاد کرد و توانست کاربرد خیلی از چیزها را راحتتر کند.اما مایکروثافت چی؟! با آن زبان مسخره اش که فقط و فقط برای جنگ با جاوا ساخته شد هیچ کار نویی انجام نداد. البته  اینکه C#‎ در چند سال اخیر کاربر برای خودش پیدا کرده را نمی شود انکارکرد.اما بیایید کمی دقت کنیم.چه کسانی سی شارپ کار می کنند؟؟ به جرات می توان گفت اکثر کسانی که با این مضخرف کار می کنند کسانی هستند که از VB به آن مهاجرت کرده اند.همان زبانی که برنامه نویسانش عادت کردند مثل جورچین اشیا را drag drop کنند و دیگر هیچ! حتی از C#‎ هم نمی توانند درست استفاده کنند. یادم هست یک تاپیکی بود در سایت Technotux.org که فکر می کنم دوست عزیزمان unix_svr4 آن را زده بود.نگاهی به آن بیاندازید.


این نشون می ده که کاملا تعصبی داری با قضیه برخورد می کنی و اینکه کاملا انسانه ناآگاه و بدون علمی هستی
واقعا برای چنین انسانهای کم انعطافی متاسم
اگر C#‎ زبان مسخره ای بود این همه برنامه نویس تو دنیا ازش استفاده نمی کردند و این همه مقاله براش نوشته نشده بود
java هم همینطور از نظر منبع و سورس غنی هستش
ولی طرز نگاه تو واقعا بچه گونه اس

----------


## spsoofbaf

دوست عزیز، تاریخ آخرین پست رو یه نگاه میکردی !

----------


## hossein71

با سلام خدمت دوستان عزیز
چون دراولین پست(ایجاد کننده تاپیک) فرمودند منبعی برای جاوا پیدا نکردند این هم چند کتاب و فیلم.اینهارو در اینترنت پیداکردم. 
اگر دنبال کتاب برای جاوا هستید اینجا کلیک کنید.
اگر به دنبال فیلم برای جاوا هستید اینجا کلیک کنید.
البته فیلم بالا لینکش دراین سایت هم قرار داده شده.
امیدوارم مورد استفاده شما قرار بگیره.

----------

